# Best place to get certified



## captgoody (Oct 4, 2007)

Where is the best local place to get certified? I live in Gulf Breeze and am a member of the military and have been calling MBT, etc...


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

It's like Chevy vs. Ford. Almost everyone has a favorite shop that they like to use over the others.

Having said that, I like MBT.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Mbt


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Go down and see the guys at MBT.... they will take great care of you...


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I've never been to MBT, but I hear really good things about them. I got certed at bay breeze dive center. They have a package deal where two people get certed for the price of one if you got a willing buddy.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Mbt


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i got certified and have been dealing with MBT. they've treated me right.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Mbt!!!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I live in Navarre and made the drive to MBT....glad I did. Great folks over there.


----------



## surffisher (Apr 19, 2010)

Carlos over at bay breeze is a super nice guy... that being said I hear from everyone else, including family, that mbt is great. I don't believe ou could go wrong with either


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

you've already found it - MBT. My family and I got certified there, and my eldest son also got his Nitrox cert with them. Make sure you ask about a MIL disount - they'll take care of you; and great customer service. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Dive Pros. 

I personally don't care for MBT, but that says nothing about their training programs, which I've heard nothing but good things about. MBT isn't bad, I just prefer Dive Pros.

I would most definitely steer clear of Bay Breeze.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

El Kabong said:


> Dive Pros.


Dive Pros x2:thumbsup:
Dive Pros is a really nice shop, they have a awesome knowledgeable staff. They don't have a large presents here on the fourm but you should go check them out sometime.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think you can go wrong with either mbt or dive pros. I got certified with mbt last year great guys to deal with, I got about half my gear from dive pro (they have a great selection of brands for diving and spear fishing on hand. I don't feel the need on here like some mbt vs dive pro I chose the one that best fit my schedule but shop at both and recommended friends to both.


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

I'll be taking the test with my son next year when he is old enough at MBT without a doubt. They are always there to help.


----------



## Mxcmead (Jun 5, 2011)

I got cert'ed at bay breeze and didn't have a great experience. Dive Pros would get my vote


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't know where my friend was going previously, but I sent him to MBT based solely off recommendations here, and he found everyone there very helpful.


----------



## markhsaltz (Aug 2, 2010)

Stay away from Baybreeze. MBT and Dive Pros. Both are PROFESSIONALLY RUN BY DIVE PROFESSIONALS..Not hobbyists...


----------

